# getting new gun but dont know what it will be



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

i need help deciding what rifle im going to get...
heres my situation i will be hunting every thing from the size of coyote to p-dogs i dont know what caliber, or what brand makes a good rifle for both i have 22 lr and 22 short and 204 tikka t3.

any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I think your 204 would do the job just fine on the critters you mentioned. If you just really want another gun for that size of animals, I would go with a 22-250. If you like the tikka in 204, you would probably do just as well with one in 22-250.


----------



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

the reason i need a new one is its for my dad to shoot and annother excuse to get one


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

Since you already have a .204 bolt action, I'd suggest getting something fun. An AR-15 flat top with a short heavy barrel and telescoping Buttstock They are fun to shoot, can be very accurate, .223 ammo is great for dogs and coyotes, and you can buy a ton of after market stuff.

I have a Weatherby Varmint in .204 and a Bushmaster AR-15 in .223 and a CZ .22LR...those three handle all my varmint (and zombie) needs.

Everyone needs an AR, IMHO, but that's just me.


----------



## tgoldade (Jul 28, 2004)

I whole-heartedly agree that everyone needs an AR-15, tons of fun, tons of customization, I need a couple more I think.


----------



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

what are everyones thoughts on the remington model 700 tactical, desert recon, vtr or the model seven predator or what else is a decent option?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Been looking at the model 7 predator online, have not seen one in real life yet? Looks great on paper can get it in 17 FB throught .243, for what you want p dogs throught yotes I would go with the .223. For less volume shooting I would go with the 22-250.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

22-250 sure knocks coyotes down a 223 will do it also but doesn't seem to fold them quite like the 22-250. I have both and like the 22-250 better. I had a AR it was fun to shoot but with todays ammo prices they sure get spendy to shoot. I guess it all comes down to personal preferance everybody has a favorite.


----------



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

i ended up with a Remington 700 vtr in .223 with a scheles 6-18x40 scope
i haven't shot it yet, but im going in a little bit here so ill post ow it goes.


----------



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

i just sighted it in and it seems to be a great gun and fun to shoot. cant weigh to find the p-dogs!!


----------

